# Christmas Like



## huBelial (Apr 11, 2008)

Are there any classical piece that resemble Christmas music?


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Off the top of my head... The conclusion of Bizet's _L'Arlesienne_ suites interweaves the "March of the Three Kings" (the famous sojourners to the Nativity) into the finale there.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

To name some songs I have seen on "Christmas" albums,

The chorale from Brahms' First symphony (finale)
Tchaikovsky's _March Miniature_
_Marcia alla turka_ from Beethoven's The Ruins of Athens 
_Ode to Joy_ from Beethoven's 9th (of course)
Mozart's _Rondo alla Turka_
Arnold's_Commonwealth Christmas Overture_
Williams' score for _Home Alone_
Bach's _Jesu, Joy of Man's Desiring_
Copland's _Appalachian Spring_

Then there are more traditionally-performed pieces, such as _Sleigh Ride_, and _Carol of the Bells_....composers aren't coming to mind.


----------



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

A Russian composer who was a known homosexual and may have been forced to commit suicide for this reason but actually more likely died of cholera as more authorative sources state was Peter Ilich Tchaikovsky. His ballet "The Nutcracker" is likely the most performed ballet of all and especially at Christmas with music which to some degree signifies Christmas. In areas of the US where homophobia reigns, this music is still among the most popular in the Christmas holiday season. Does anyone else sense some hypocrisy in these circumstances? (I am hetero).


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

I was going to mention _The Nutcracker_, but the original author of this topic had already mentioned it so I assumed they knew. But, you are correct it is overplayed....but I'm not quite following you with the rest of your post. I believe Tchaikovsky is best known for his work, and not his sexual orientation. Therefore, it doesn't really make a difference either way.


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

Check out some of Bach's vocal work, especially the *Magnificat* and the aptly-named *Christmas Oratorio*. Then, of course, there's Handel's ridiculously overplayed *Messiah* and, if you want to go a little farther, Poulenc's wonderful *Quatre Motets Pour le Temps de Noël*


----------

